
The Osborne Myth - raganwald
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_Effect#The_Osborne_myth
======
raganwald
I noticed a few people talking about skipping over Vista upgrades to wait for
Windows 7. While MSFT is not going to go bankrupt over this, it seems like an
interesting time to look back at an infamous case of pre-announcing a product.

~~~
aston
Microsoft is probably more concerned about repeating the fiasco around the
Vista launch. Nothing hurts adoption of your new OS like having third party
drivers broken on launch day. It's not like you avoid getting the new Ubuntu
just because you know another one is coming out in April of next year. Apple's
OSs are special in that regard, as Apple also control the hardware.

------
zandorg
And poor Lee Felsenstein, who created community computing projects in the
early 80s. He was briefly a millionaire from Osborne, the stock plummeted and
he was not a millionaire anymore (I won't speculate on how much he cashed
out).

